# oak top table with pine base?



## craftedbyadam (Dec 13, 2015)

Good morning all. I am fairly new to woodworking still but have about 2 dozen projects under my belt now. I have done some hardwood top kitchen islands with a pine base since the base was getting painted. 
However, my next project is a toscana dinning table. To try and save on cost I wanted to build the base out of pine and the top using a nice hardwood. Oak, maple, don't know yet.
My question is would I be able to build the table with oak on top and the base out of pine? My supplier has other hardwoods to pick from if something else would look better with the pine.

Please help


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

That's a picnic table-y sort of support? Why not make it all out of one wood? I think pine and oak together isn't the prettiest. BUT you could add a third wood into the mix and that might be more interesting.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Pine is fine. If you don't like it, do it over in something else. It'll be good practice.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with doing that way. But I doubt you'd save much as most of the wood is in the top any way. Pine is difficult to stain. So if you're planning on staining it, the extra effort and time needed to make it look good would not be worth it for me.


----------



## craftedbyadam (Dec 13, 2015)

I really appreciate the help and tips. You all have been doing this longer than I have! 
The problem lies with the 4×4 legs. Where to find 4×4 lumber in oak that won't cost an arm… i have untreated pine 4×4 on hand and figured I could use those. $6 per piece. It would be a lot more in oak for 4×4 lumber.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

Use the pine for the base and then use a tinted primer on the pine , like a black or complimenting color of the room and sand thru for a distressed look , then a satin poly. Use the choice wood for the top for the contrast.


----------



## splatman (Jul 27, 2014)

> The problem lies with the 4×4 legs. Where to find 4×4 lumber in oak that won t cost an arm…
> 
> - craftedbyadam


Build 4×4s out of 3/4 boards. Miter the edges to fake that solid leg look.
If you start with wide boards, set your TS to 45°, and rip to width and make the 45° bevels in one go.
However you slice it, it may still be cheaper to use solid 4×4s.
Hallow 4×4s give the option to join them together with hidden connectors made of welded steel square tube sized to fit in the void.


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

IMHO if this for the house and going to be around for a while and the time and effort, do it right. Let me back up, I dont know what style that is without a pic, I just Googled it, I think I would use Doug Fir for the base, stain and/or dye to your preference, I would then use Birch for the top, or Doug fir all the way, If birch you can dye/stain it to almost anything, I just hate flat sawn oak. I would also distress it if using Doug Fir.
Here are allot of pics
https://www.google.com/search?q=toscana+dining+table&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi338bK96_KAhWBaT4KHX7nCKsQsAQIaQ&biw=1366&bih=635#imgrc=_


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

There are router bits available for making lock miter joints. Very strong, and easy to glue up.


----------

